# Cutting Fibafuse



## flippinfool (Nov 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever taken a 36" wide roll of Fibafuse and cut it on a chop box to create a 10" wide roll?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Only a flippinfool would try that...........................Sorry I couldn't resist.

I haven't tried it, Could get messy though.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I do believe that is what Icerock does


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

flippinfool said:


> Has anyone ever taken a 36" wide roll of Fibafuse and cut it on a chop box to create a 10" wide roll?


Yes, I cut the 36" roll down to various sizes. I have a 12" miter saw with a 96 tooth blade that cuts it very nicely, but it doesn't quite reach through a 150' roll.  I also use a band saw that also cuts it very nicely. I carry several different size rolls in my van at all times! :thumbup:


----------



## flippinfool (Nov 26, 2012)

Cut like butter !:thumbup:
Used a 12" chop box. Made first cut and just turned it a bit ,lined it up and cut again. Perfect...........

Thanks again guys:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

flippinfool said:


> Cut like butter !:thumbup:
> Used a 12" chop box. Made first cut and just turned it a bit ,lined it up and cut again. Perfect...........
> 
> Thanks again guys:thumbsup:


you could be the first one to do that.........in 2015... happy new year:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

hay fippenman I also have a 6'' , 36'' and a 24''dispenser for ff :thumbsup:


----------



## flippinfool (Nov 26, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> hay fippenman I also have a 6'' , 36'' and a 24''dispenser for ff :thumbsup:


 Yes, I saw the dispenser in one of your pics. Great idea:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

flippinfool said:


> Yes, I saw the dispenser in one of your pics. Great idea:thumbsup:


my new one is adjustable from 36'' to 24'' ....ex to store as well


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> you could be the first one to do that.........in 2015... happy new year:thumbsup:


Yea it should have been FF themselves that has got on the game but??????:whistling2:
No reply still yet!!!!:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea it should have been FF themselves that has got on the game but??????:whistling2:
> No reply still yet!!!!:blink:


I to use ff but the corp....sucks and if someone other comp. makes a fiber tape I will use it over fiberfuse!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I to use ff but the corp....sucks and if someone other comp. makes a fiber tape I will use it over fiberfuse!!!!


Yea come on Joe:thumbsup: (TrimTex)


----------

